
Dad style programming jokes - varjag
https://github.com/wesbos/dad-jokes
======
hopler
These are elementary school / candy wrapper style jokes, not Dad jokes.

------
janpot
Hello world, I'm dad

------
pudebe
Wow, these jokes make me sad...

------
hiphipjorge
This is a test. tensorflow.

